# .

## asa

,    1 ?
  , ,    !
,    .

,   !

----------


## _

.

----------

> ,


 ... -   ... ...

----------

Asa  . ,        .

----------


## _

**,     ,    .
  ,    ....

----------


## asa

> Asa  . ,        .


-  .   ,   **  .
       2,5 . ...

----------


## Smic

-!

----------

!
   100-200  ,     2005!

----------


## _

**, 100-200 ?

----------

> !
>    100-200  ,     2005!


 ,  .

----------


## Andyko

:Wow:  
 :Embarrassment:   :Cool:

----------


## asa

> 


-     ...  :Wink:

----------

, ,   ..     ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

*asa*,                  :Frown:

----------


## asa

> *asa*,


  ,    ,   ...  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

*asa*,    ,      ,     :Frown:

----------


## asa

> *asa*,    ,      ,


, -,  .   98-  ,  99- - ,    11-   .

----------


## Andyko

,       :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## asa

.       - ,         !     !     !  ,       .

----------


## Andyko

*asa*, ,          " ",       :Smilie:   :Smilie:        6:1  ,     .       ...

----------


## asa

> [b]...,          " ",


   ...      -        .  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> 


...
   3-  2  (!)   ,, ,, (),     -     " "

----------


## Smic

-!  -  1-0 ( ).

----------


## Andyko

3 :      .
*Smic*,     :Smilie: 
       ,      ,   .          .

----------


## Andyko

0 3  -     . :Smilie:

----------


## Abra

,     -   .    - " ".

 -       .
 -   6 . 

 -  ,  -   .    -      .    -     .     .

 - ,  ,  . 

      - .   ,  ,  .

 , .

----------

> ,     -   .    - " ".


 .   ,       ,   ,          .         ,  .
      .   ,              .

----------


## asa

> ,       ...


-           .       .  ,     ( 2005)   .
         .         ...

----------

> .         ...


     .     .     .       .           .   ,       ,   .          ,  - ,       .        ,     .         .   .

----------


## Miha

- 5-1!!!
      !!!

----------


## asa

!   -     .   - 4   !
 ,    ?  ...

----------


## Miha

> ...


 ,        ?

----------


## asa

?  ,          ,  8.       - !    - -,     ,     .
     !

----------


## _

> - !


   ,     -   2

----------


## sasa@

-  !    0-0   . !  ...

----------


## Smic

"-!", 4:0  .

----------


## Miha

> "-!", 4:0  .


    , , .

----------


## V

*sasa@*, ? ,    :Frown: ,      - -

----------


## Andyko

> , ,


  ,   ""    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Smic

*Andyko*,            ?

----------


## Andyko

. ?

----------


## Smic

> ?


.
 :


> 


?

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:  ,      ,   .
     -   . -   .
.    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Smic

*Andyko*,   :   .                     ,      " "?  ,  ...

----------


## Andyko

> ,


*Smic*, .    .     ...  ,    "",       :Smilie:

----------


## asa

*Andyko, Smic*,     "" .       ...

----------


## Andyko

.,  :   ,            :Smilie:

----------


## _

> - !


  ,     . :Wink: 
    .    :Smilie:

----------


## asa

!    ,    ... , "" ?
     !       ,     !
   -      .      ...

----------


## sasa@

> .         ...


 ,    ,  5- .     7- ...        ..    2       ..

----------


## Smic

> !    ,    ... , "" ?


  ...           "".... ,   ,          .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,        : .    ,        .  ,     ,     .       ,  ,  .    -   10 .

----------


## Andyko

> -   10


  8.     . ,, , , , ,    .      .

----------


## sasa@

> 8.     . ,, , , , ,    .      .


!  :Smilie: 
        ,           ....
         ,    - ... ,  ,     ,        ,       .

----------


## Andyko

,  ... :Smilie: 
 , ,    ,   .
      ,    ,     .   , ,     200 .   ,     .

----------


## sasa@

,   .
  , ,        ))

 :
   1- . 2          !   .       .

----------


## asa

> ,   .
>   , ,        ))


      .        .      ...




> 2          !   .       .


 !     (  )   , , .     , ,  -.
    (,  )     ...

----------


## sasa@

... ,   .   ,         . 
  ?

----------


## asa

> ?


 ""     .     - .     ,     (    ),    ,               ,  ,       1 .            ,    ( 90%),   "-"       -.          !
  -  ,   ,      , ,        .  - :      ,    -.   -   ,     ,    .,  ..   -  ...
  ""     ,     ,           .  ,       ( ,      ),      .
,  ,  ,   ...

----------


## sasa@

- ?
 ,     ,   ..
        ,      ,    .

----------


## sasa@

2 ?!
      ?!

----------


## _

- :Wink: 
     -

----------


## sasa@

.          ...              ..! ))  2    - .     .
  -     ""   ()   .

----------


## asa

> 2 ?!
>       ?!


 -  ,          .     -  .  -  ,             .   -      2 . 1-7    . 



> -


,      (),      .      .        (2- ),          ,   ,      ,    ( ).  ,      .
  , , , ..      .     ,      .
*sasa@*,    ,        ,    -       .         .         .      ,     .

----------


## sasa@

> ,      (),      .


  ?!)
 , ,     ..



> .


 .



> (2- ),


      ,   , .



> ,   ,      ,    ( ).


  ,     !  :Smilie: 




> ,        ,    -       .


  ,  .   ,    .

----------


## asa

> ,   , .
> 
>   ,     ! .


   ,   " "   (!)   ,  ,    ...
 1    $10-12 .  ,        .      - 31 ,   " "   ...





> ,  .   ,


  .         .      ,  ,     ,  .       :   (.),   (30 . ),   ,   .
 - !  :Big Grin:

----------


## sasa@

> - !


!   :yes:

----------


## Lazy Sea

:Frown: ((        .    800-1000,    -     .   ,   ,     .     2500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.    :Smilie: ))

----------


## asa

-?
!   ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

,  ?    ,  ,  ,      . ? .

----------

bukh_spb,   ,  ,   ,  ,    ,    .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

**,       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## asa

> ,  ?    ,  ,  ,      . ? .


      ,    :       ,    -      .         -   ?         ?
       ...   ?

----------


## _

-       :Smilie: 
 :yes: 
*asa*, -       ?

----------


## Smic

> ...   ?


 -     .... -              3-0,      ....

----------


## asa

> *asa*, -       ?


  -  .  .



> 


  100%.         . ,  ,    ...
     -     ,   ...

----------


## Smic

> . ,  ,    ...


   ...

----------


## Abra

> ,  ,    ...


 - .
 ,    ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

,  ,  . ,    .       .      . ---

----------


## Abra

> ,  ,  .


 ,  ?

----------


## Smic

-.....  ""....  0:3......

----------


## Lazy Sea

Lego, 
 ,           !      -   ,        -   .  -   ,     .  ?        (, ,  ).    -     -   ,     .  -     "", ,     .    (, , )    ,   .     ,    !     ,        -       (                 )        :Smilie: 


. (   )

----------


## sasa@

...        ...
   3  ?!   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## asa

" ".   ,      .   ,  ,     ...

----------


## sasa@

...
,  ,  .

----------


## sasa@

"" -  !  :Smilie: 
  -  !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## sasa@

.....
    -   .

----------


## asa

> .....
>     -   .


      ,    -  ( ).
,    ?

----------


## asa

!

----------


## Abra

> !


.
  , , .
  - .     ( )  ,     .  -,   -   .   ,       . 
 .      .  ,        .
       . ,   ,    .  -  .

----------


## _

> ( )  ,     .


    ? :Smilie:    ,      ,    .
   ... -   ,     .  -     ,     .....

----------


## Abra

> ,      ,


,    ... ,    .

----------


## .

!  ...  - !

----------


## asa

> - !


  ,  - ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------

. http://www.utro.ru/articles/2005/11/11/494278.shtml

----------


## Lexxxey

, ,     .       ,    .     .

----------


## .

> .


 !

----------


## .

(   2006)    .               .

----------


## Lexxxey

,    -  - ,          ,  -  

  -     ,   .

    -  ...  ,     - -...

----------


## .

> ,    1 ?
> ,    .


  :Smilie:

----------


## _

?  :yes:

----------


## Lexxxey

?      .  -    :Smilie:

----------

> 


....

----------


## .

> ?





> ?      .


    :    ?

----------


## asa

> :    ?


  ...

      .   2-  - .

----------


## Andyko

,  ,          ....    ...       ...  :Frown: 
  ,    ...

----------

*Andyko*,

----------


## Andyko

**,  ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## kadyik

?     .        .   - ,         .   -    .

----------


## musa

*Andyko*, 


> - !

----------


## asa

*Andyko*, -,  ,          .          . -        ,         . 
 , ,  ,   ,     ...

----------


## Miha

,       - 07.
   ,    , ,  ,      :Big Grin:  ,     .   ...       -  :Wink:   ... , ...

----------


## Miha

1                      16  8   6    2   26 - 19   30 
2                 16  8   5   3   20 - 15   29 
3                   16   7   4   5   21 - 15   25 
4                   15   6   6   3   15 - 11   24 
5               16  6   5    5   20 - 20   23 
6         16  6   4    6   18 - 18   22 
7                      16   5   7   4   18 - 15   22 
8                     15   6   2   7   15 - 16   20 
9  -         16   5   4    7   15 - 17   19 
10                     16  4   7    5   20 - 19   19 
11                   16  4    7   5   15 - 15   19 
12                   17  4   7    6   18 - 18   19 
13  - 16  4    6   6   14 - 18   18 
14                  16  3   9   4   13 - 17   18 
15                 15  3    8   4   14 - 16   17 
16                 16  1    7   8   11 - 24   10

----------


## Nattaha

- ?...

----------


## .

2007.

----------


## Lazy Sea



----------



----------


## kadyik

-    .  -  .

----------

*kadyik*,  ,       .

----------


## kadyik

.       .    ,      .

----------


## Injuria Verbalis

-  !!!
 -    !!!
  - FOREVER !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   ,   : 
-""   , 
 , - ""... 
  "" - . 
    . 
   ,  . 

    . 
,   ... ! 
    . 

  ""!
()

----------


## .

-2008!

----------


## Lexxxey

!!!!!!!!!!
 - !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## YUM

> !!!!!!!!!!
>  - !!!!!!!!!!!!


! ??? :EEK!:   :Super:

----------


## Lazy Sea

!!!!!!!!

----------


## Andyko

:Wink:

----------


## Tulum

> 


 ,      :Wink:  ,   )))
,  , ,    ?))

----------


## Tulum

> !!!!!!!!


  .
 : ",      20 " 
",    2   ". :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> ,


,       :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Tulum

> ,


  ??
 -  .  .     )) ,        .

----------


## Tulum

> 


           .         .    .

----------


## Andyko

,     :Smilie: 
   ?      :Smilie:        :" ... ...   ...   ..."  -  .

----------


## Tulum

> ,    
>    ?            :" ... ...   ...   ..."  -  .


    -??   ?? ))   ???
    7-10.     -    ))
   ??     .       .   .  ,    .        .
  -   .     ,  ,  : "...   "

----------


## Andyko

> ??


, ,         :Wink:   ,   ...  :Frown:

----------


## Tulum

> , ,          ,   ...


,  -   .  ,     -     .   (((
    -    . ,     .  ,     -    .
,     .
     .   .      ???  ,     !!
      .    ...

----------


## Tulum

> - !!!!!!!!!!!!


 


> !!!!!!!!


   "-!"  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
  -     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lazy Sea

Tulum
 "-" 

  ,   
   . 


 ,, 

 "" .

----------


## Tulum

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
,  ))



> ,


  :yes:  , , ... 


> .


   .   . .   .



> "" .


 .))

----------


## Lazy Sea

Tulum

-, ,  ,     :Smilie: ))
   - 
  -    *
 :Smilie: ))

----------


## Tulum

> -, ,  ,    ))
>    - 
>   -    *
> ))


     ? :Smilie:  ))))
     ??)))
      ,          , -  .
       )))
       )))  :Big Grin:  
      ,             .     .  .  :yes:  
    .     . ,     ...      ...

----------


## D0cent

!!      ,        ...

----------


## Tulum

> ))


*Lazy Sea!* 4    !!! !!
 !  ::nyear::  
  )))

----------


## Lazy Sea

-     .  ,    .  ,   , ,   - ,   ,  ....
   " "     .

----------


## Tulum

> ,    .  ,


!  !   .  .
 - .    5  6   .
 ,     . 
    -   !!       (!) .      ???
-----
   -  .    .       4 .       ...

----------

!  ::nyear::

----------


## Lazy Sea

, ,     :Frown: (( 
- ...   ,   ,   -

----------


## Tulum

> , ,    (( 
> - ...   ,   ,   -


  1-4        .)
 -??
 :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lazy Sea

-   . -    :Frown: ((
-     ,   ,     .   -.      ,    ,   .          :Frown: ((

----------


## Andyko

> 


  :Smilie: 
  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

. "     "  .

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 
      .

----------


## Platino

!      ,      ?: )

----------


## YUM

> . "     "  .


 ?  ,     ,  ?
  !    : ,    !!! :Wow:

----------


## hitboy

-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Lazy Sea

YUM
 :Frown: ((  , -, -.        ,          ,    :Frown: ((    -  :Frown: (( 

,   -. 
"  ,   
   "
 :Smilie: ))

----------


## Andyko

:Wink:

----------


## Lazy Sea

Andyko
 :Smilie: ))
 , -       :Frown: ((

----------


## YUM

> Andyko
> ))
>  , -      ((


   :    ,   ,   , .
      ...,      .
  ,  ,  - ! :Wow:        .   -   ,   !
,        ?  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> ))


  :Smilie:

----------


## Julia111

-!!!      - !!! -      -   :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> -!!!      - !!! -      -


  -   ... :Wink: 
    "" .   .

----------


## kinder

?       .

----------


## Lazy Sea

Andyko,      - :Smilie: ))
  , ,    ,    ,   ()   :Smilie: ))

----------


## Julia111

> -   ...
>     "" .   .


    ))
,  ,        . ,    ,     ,   ,    - - ... 
    .    !!! :yes: 
   ...  ,       :Wink:

----------


## .

> , ,    ,    ,   ()  ))


!

----------


## Lazy Sea

- -, -  -?  :Smilie: ))
   ,  ?   ?
      -   .   .          9/3.     :Smilie: ))   :Smilie: ))

----------


## YUM

> ...  , ,    ,    ,   ()  ))


 . !  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## A.D.

,..... 1-4..... ....

----------

- =   :Frown:

----------


## Lazy Sea

YUM
 ,    .    .  .
  ,     : " -,      "
           .   , , .    :Frown: ((

----------


## .

!
  . 0:1
   0:3
()   1:1
  () 1:0
   1:1
   0:0
   3:0
   1:0

----------


## Tulum

> !
>   . 0:1
>    0:3
> ()   1:1
>   () 1:0
>    1:1
>    0:0
>    3:0
>    1:0


 - !!!! :Wink:  :: 
   !!!

----------

> !!!


  :Mad:

----------

,      .   .

----------


## YUM

"".  .!
,  - ().
! 
      ,  .
 !!!!   :Frown: 
  ?  "" ?

----------

-. +" " .

----------


## YUM

> -. +" " .


, ,   .       ""  " "  "  -".    "" .   !           .    !    . :Wink:

----------

- !

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> - !


  :Smilie: ))  :Smilie: ))

----------

...      (2007-1984)*(5 -1) + 2 = *92*  ... ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

,     :Smilie: ))

----------

...     8  ...     ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

, ...        :Frown: ((
     ...      ..  ...

----------

-   ...   ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

-     :Smilie: ))
       .      :Smilie: ))

----------

.   .  :Wink:

----------

> -   ...   ...


  ,   . :Big Grin:

----------

**,     ...    ...  ,               ...   -  ...  0:0  ...

----------

.  :Big Grin:

----------

:Frown: 
http://stats.sportbox.ru/uefa_table....=fb&turnir=201

----------

,     .  :Wink:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> **,     ...    ...  ,               ...   -  ...  0:0  ...


        .         , ,   .            ?       .
   ,    .       .  ,       -    .
         ,      ,       .  ,   ,   ,         (     ,      :Smilie: ))
 -     -  .

----------

-    ,      .
     10 ,   .       .     ()   .          .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    ""     .          ,      :Frown: ((

----------

,    ...

----------


## YUM

> .   .


 
** 
 :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ,    ""     .          ,     ((


 -    . :Wink:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> -    ,      .
>      10 ,   .       .     ()   .          .


-   ,    .   :Smilie: )) :

 :Smilie: )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -   ,    .  )) :
> 
> )


    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .


  :Smilie: ))

----------

,   -   .   .

----------

-...       ...      ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

,     ..     ..

, ,     ,     ?    . 
 :Smilie: ))   :Smilie: ))

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,   -   .   .



 -  -  ?  :Smilie: )) 

  !!!   :Smilie: ))  :Smilie: ))

----------

, ...  ...   ...

----------


## YUM

> , ...  ...   ...


   .. :Big Grin: 
  ,   , ,      :Wink: 
   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , ...  ...   ...


  ,             ,   -       ?

----------

-, , ... ()

----------

!!! , !!!  !!!
   3:1

----------


## Lazy Sea

.   .      ? .  :Smilie: ))


  ,    ...      :Smilie: ))         ,      .
  ,       ...

----------

...       **  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CC09uvqyuk

----------


## YUM

- ! 
 -  !!!!

----------


## Lazy Sea

-   /  ,           ?

----------

, ...   ...    ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , ...   ...    ...


         ,         .     ,    ,     ,        -  ,  3:0  . 
       ,        .       ,     ....

----------


## YUM

> -   /  ,           ?


, ,, , 
 ? :Big Grin:  
=6 :Stick Out Tongue: 
===
       ,      ?    ,  ...
    ,   ...  .
 .   ,   -  .     ,  - .   ,  .   .  .
, , .          3:0,       .     .  . 
  ,  ...
,  . .
-    "".
,      ? :Wow: 
PS.    - ! ,   .    .

----------

...    ...      ...    -    ...        ...

   ...  ...     "-"...     ...

    ... ,        ...    ...    -       ,   ...

 -  -...      ,  ...   ...   ...

 -    ...     -     ...              ... -    - ... ,       ...      -      ...

   -  ... ...

----------

> -  -  ? )) 
> 
>   !!!  )) ))


     ,  .

----------

> ...    ...      ...    -    ...        ...
> 
>    ...  ...     "-"...     ...
> 
>     ... ,        ...    ...    -       ,   ...
> 
>  -  -...      ,  ...   ...   ...
> 
>  -    ...     -     ...              ... -    - ... ,       ...      -      ...
> ...


,  - , ,  .
  ,    .
 , ,   .    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,  .


 ,   !!!!

      ,   .   -    :Frown: ((       ,  ,          :Frown: ((


,      .  -  - ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

: , , , , , , , , , , . 

: , , . , , , , , , , , .


 ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

,     ...

----------

...

----------


## YUM

> ...


-  .
1. ,    !   ,     .    .  ,       ""   .      ,    -   .-   ,  -    . 
2.  ,   . ,  ,  .   ,         . ,              ""    . 
 , " "        .         .  , ""     ! -... ,    .
3.   , **     .   ()   ""   .          ,    -     .    ,     ,  ,   .   ,   ..., ,     -      ...  .   ,   ""  .  .
4. ,        . .        - , .  ,       .
  ,     ?
5.  ...   ,  .  -  ...
6. . ,   .     -,   .     -.  ,  ,     .!       -   .
7. . !!!!    - ?    . 10? 12?
8. .   ,       . -         .
   -,   (),       (  !).  -  .       ...
  ,    ""      : ,  -  ,     --!!!!   ,     ""  .  - ,       -,      "  ".     " "      ,     .,   .     -   ...
 ""     ,      ,       ...  ,  ""Arshavin     .
 ...

----------

...      Ը   ...

      ...    ...

   ...     ...   ...

----------

> ,   !!!!
> 
>       ,   .   -   ((       ,  ,         ((
> 
> 
> ,      .  -  - ...


  .    - ,   .
   .
 :Big Grin:

----------

> ...      Ը   ...
> 
>       ...    ...
> 
>    ...     ...   ...


,  ,     .    82-       .

----------


## YUM

> ...      Ը   ...
> 
>       ...    ...
> 
>    ...     ...   ...


**     ,   ...
 ,  .  ,    "" -  . 
 ...
,  ,     .
  "".       ,        .  -  .    ,   ,     .
 :Wink: 
 -  , .

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,     .    82-       .


  :Frown: 
     .""...

----------

,   ...      ...   ,      ...

----------


## YUM

> ,   ...      ...   ,      ...


?   ? :Stick Out Tongue: 
    - .
-!     ,  ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Lazy Sea

.
   .
   - ,  !!!

 ,   .   .   ,            ,    .
-    ,  .
    .    . 
    ,  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Lazy Sea

,  . .
          .
     ,   ...

----------

**    ...

 - ,
 , ...
()

----------

> .""...


     ?       .   ,   .

----------


## YUM

> ?       .   ,   .


" " ...  :Big Grin: 
,  ,      (  ,  )       ,   - -...   . , -,    ... :Frown:

----------

, ,   .       .      .

----------

> ,  . .
>           .
>      ,   ...


     .       ?
 ,        77-    .            ?  200-500   .   -   . - .

----------

-   ...   ...   ,                ...

 ... ...         ...       ...

----------

?     ,  .
  ?    .

----------


## Andyko



----------

.      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lazy Sea

,       :Smilie: ))
         .              :Smilie: ))     .        .
  ... . -   , , , --, -.       .  ,     ,  ,  ,   .  -  :Frown: (( , ,      ,       :Smilie: ))
   ...    :Smilie: ))
         :  - , ,  ??? 
  , ,  ,         .
  ,  .

,    ,  ,     .
     ,             : ,    .    "" 
.   ?
, ,   ...     .  :Smilie: ))

----------


## YUM

> ...            ))...


?



> , ,   ...     . ))


(  )          .  .
    -    ,      ,   . ,- ,-     ...  ,   ,    ...  :Big Grin: 
   ,       ,       ...
  ,    ,   ,   .     . ,   ,      ... 
   ?          ( 4  -   "")         ,  - ,  ... .  -?  :Frown:

----------

> ?
> 
>    ?          ( 4  -   "")         ,  - ,  ... .  -?


   ,  !
,    - ,         ...  :Wink: 
, - .

----------

> , ,   ...     . ))


      .   .          ,     .

----------


## YUM

,    ! 
,      !
  ,    -  ,  .  :Wow:     - ""  -.... "",  ,  !
,      "100" ,  ""   . , ,  - ,   -   (!) .
       ,  !    ""         ,    ...

----------

,    1-     .
       -   -2?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ?


+1+1+1  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Lazy Sea

> И в Питере еще нормальные люди попадаются. Которые за Спартак. Один из них ко мне в гости каждый год приезжает, когда мы с конями играем.


Надеюсь, что он не один из них, а вообще в Питере такой-один :Smilie: ))) В семье не без урода :Smilie: ))

А у меня есть друг конь и друг лох, и мы с ними солидарны в общей оценке народной команды :Smilie: ))

----------

...     ...             ... ...    ,       ...   ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

,     ,        :Smilie: ))

     -, , ,    ,          . 
   ,   .      .

----------

,      ...        ...

     ,    ...      ...

       ... ...   :Smilie: )))

----------


## Lazy Sea

> не путайте народную команду, за которую болеет не единичный город... за владение этим брэндом олигархи будут всегда бороться...
> 
> а от вашего Зенита мгновенно разбегутся, как только власть переменится... с сумой пойдёте во вторую лигу...
> 
> даже смешно сравнивать гордое имя Спартак и ... смешно... Зенит )))




Радостная мания - обычный маниакальный синдром с тахипсихией, гипертимией и возбуждением двигательной системы. 

Гневливая мания - маниакальный синдром, который характеризуется раздражительностью, вспыльчивостью, проявлением агрессии, предрасположенностью к незначительному легкому возникновению конфликтов с окружающими людьми. 

Маниакально-параноидный вариант - маниакальный синдром, при котором появляются бредовые идеи. 

Бредовый вариант - при данном варианте маниакального синдрома основное место занимает устойчивый бред величия, своей утвердительной необыкновенности. 

Онейроидная мания - на вершине маниакального синдрома образуются нарушения сознания по онейроидному типу с неосуществимыми, сказочными галлюцинациями.

Выдержки из статьи "Маниакально -депрессивный психоз"

----------

. "   "

   -     ...    ,    ...   40-50 /  ** ,   110-120 / ,  ,      ** ...      ,      ,   "" -  ,  ...

        -       ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> . "   "
> 
>    -     ...    ,    ...   40-50 /  ** ,   110-120 / ,  ,      ** ...      ,      ,   "" -  ,  ...
> 
>         -       ...



         ,         . ,    , .    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

. ,      ?    , .   , ?

----------

...

----------

> ,      ,     -)))     ))
> 
>         ,          ))


   ,            ? :Big Grin:  
     .        ,      .   ""-  . ,   .       ?

----------

> ,         . ,    , .    .


  ,   ,   .

----------

> . ,      ?    , .   , ?


 ,    ?        .       .

----------

> ,      ...        ...
> 
>      ,    ...      ...
> 
>        ... ...  )))


,          .       ,    .          - .            .
   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

. ,    .
,    ,      .

----------

, ?       ,     .     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

"        (.-. )   ,        , ,   ".

----------

"-,  !
 -   ."

----------



----------


## stas

:Frown: 
   ,      :Frown: 
 ,    :Frown:

----------


## stas

-  .             read only

----------


## .

!

----------


## .

: ",    ,   "
          "".
http://news.sport-express.ru/2010-12-24/408407/

----------


## smog



----------


## YUM

> 


 :yes: 
   ...
    ?

----------


## .

http://football.sport-express.ru/reviews/10677/

"", ""...  ?
           .   -      ?

----------

"" .    ,  .  :Big Grin: 
   .

----------

